# pünktlich ist einfach dann da zu sein, wenn man sich verabredet hat



## elroy

Schon wieder ein Satz aus einem Video: 

_Ab zehn Minuten Verspätung ist jemand unpünktlich, oder Viertelstunde so, und pünktlich ist einfach dann da zu sein, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat._

Kontext: Pünktlichkeit. Was bedeutet für Sie pünktlich / unpünktlich?  

Das "wenn" hat mich irritiert. Müsste es nicht "wann" sein?


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ja, es müsste "wann" heissen. Auf Schweizerdeutsch wäre es korrekt, da kennt man kein "wann", sondern nur "wenn".


----------



## bearded

διαφορετικός said:


> es müsste "wann" heissen


Würde dieses 'wann' denn   ''wann immer'' bedeuten? Oder eine Art von indirekter Frage einleiten?
Ich könnte beides nicht nachvollziehen.

Den Teil ''dann da zu sein, wenn man sich verabredet hat'' würde ich als
_''zum Zeitpunkt da zu sein, zu welchem (Zeitpunkt) man sich (zu treffen) verabredet hat''_
interpretieren.
Und ''wenn' als Wiedergabe von  ''zu welchem Zeitpunkt'' (Relativ- aber gleichzeitig Temporalausdruck) erscheint mir nicht falsch (vgl. _''an dem Tag, __wenn_  (= an welchem, versteht sich 'Tag') _wir uns treffen, will ich elegant gekleidet sein'')._


----------



## Demiurg

Man könnte es auch als Konditionalsatz auffassen:
_
Wenn man sich verabredet hat, dann sollte man (auch) pünktlich da sein._


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> Man könnte es auch als Konditionalsatz auffassen:
> 
> _Wenn man sich verabredet hat, dann sollte man (auch) pünktlich da sein._


You changed the main clause.  She says “*dann* da zu sein,” and to me “dann” in this sentence anticipates a time reference (_Zeitangabe_).  (She also didn’t say “pünktlich” in her definition, because she was defining “pünktlich.”)


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> und pünktlich ist einfach dann da zu sein, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat.


Das ist natürlich aus dem Stegreif formuliert. _Geschrieben_ würde daraus vermutlich "... und pünktlich zu sein bedeutet, zu dem verabredeten Zeitpunkt da zu sein."


----------



## elroy

Aber in ihrem gesprochenen Satz müsste es „wann“ heißen, oder?


----------



## Frieder

Ich glaube, dass weder _wann _noch _wenn _hier passen.

dann da sein, wenn man 
dann da sein, wann man 

Man weiß zwar, was gemeint ist, aber es passt einfach nicht ...


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Aber in ihrem gesprochenen Satz müsste es „wann“ heißen, oder?


Auch wenn es etwas flapsig ist, halte ich, anders als Frieder, _wann_ hier für möglich, _wenn _aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> und pünktlich ist einfach dann da zu sein, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat.


In diesem konkreten Satz müsste es ganz eindeutig "wann" heißen. Aber wie so oft bei spontaner Formulierung, kommt der Sprecher wahrscheinlich etwas durcheinander.

Ein anderer Satz wie "Wenn man sich verabredet, dann muss man auch pünktlich sein" wäre völlig korrekt mit "wenn".


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> müsste es ganz eindeutig "wann" heißen


Bist du sicher?

... dann da zu sein, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat -> ist richtig, hat aber nicht den beabsichtigten Sinn.
... dann da zu sein, *wann* man sich verabredet hat -> 

Versuch doch einmal _wann _durch _zu welchem Zeitpunkt_ zu ersetzen. Es wird einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, der ganze Satz ist nicht schön und kaum zu retten. Aber gemeint hat er "dann da, wann" oder aber "auch da zu sein, wenn".


----------



## Frieder

Kajjo said:


> Ja, der ganze Satz ist nicht schön und kaum zu retten.


----------



## Gernot Back

elroy said:


> Aber in ihrem gesprochenen Satz müsste es „wann“ heißen, oder?


Nein, auf keinen Fall, das wäre falsch. Es handelt sich schließlich um keinen Objekt- oder Subjektsatz (indirekter Fragesatz mit „wann“), sondern um einen Temporalsatz mit „dann“ als Korrelat im Matrixsatz.
LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.6.3.3.1  		Temporalsatz


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> You changed the main clause.  She says “*dann* da zu sein,” and to me “dann” in this sentence anticipates a time reference (_Zeitangabe_).  (She also didn’t say “pünktlich” in her definition, because she was defining “pünktlich.”)


Basically you are right in standard mode. But is is coll. style.

And here it is possible to omit parts. And the meaning depends hihgly on context and intonation.

_Ab zehn Minuten Verspätung ist jemand unpünktlich, oder Viertelstunde so, und pünktlich ist einfach *dann *_*da zu sein*_, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat.

1. "wenn= für wann"= "zu der Zeit, für die man sich verabredet hat." - only in coll. style and only in the southern region where "wenn" ="wann"
2. _Kajjos Interpretation:


Kajjo said:


> Ein anderer Satz wie "Wenn man sich verabredet, dann muss man auch pünktlich sein" wäre völlig korrekt mit "wenn".


Mit zwei zusätzlichen Partikeln würde es sofort klar:
_..., und pünktlich ist einfach:_ dann auch da zu sein, wenn_ man sich schon verabredet hat._


Schade, dass man das Video nicht hören kann. Es würde einfacher machen, zu verstehen, was gemeint ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Es handelt sich schließlich um keinen Objekt- oder Subjektsatz (indirekter Fragesatz mit „wann“), sondern um einen Temporalsatz mit „dann“ als Korrelat im Matrixsatz.


Das sehe ich nicht so, sondern so:



> _ und *{*pünktlich ist einfach*,* dann da zu sein*}*, wenn/ *wann* man sich verabredet hat._



Meiner Meinung nach ist "wenn" falsch. Wenn überhaupt, dann muss es "wann" heißen, denn es handelt sich hier nicht _um einen Temporalsatz mit „dann“ als Korrelat im Matrixsatz, _sondern um einen *Relativsatz*:


> Duden wann
> leitet einen Relativsatz ein, durch den ein Zeitpunkt näher bestimmt oder angegeben wird
> _den Termin, wann die Wahlen stattfinden sollen, festlegen_





Frieder said:


> Versuch doch einmal _wann _durch _zu welchem Zeitpunkt_ zu ersetzen. Es wird einfach nicht richtig.


 "wann" kann man nicht durch _zu welchem Zeitpunkt ersetzen, _das stimmt, aber so klappt es:
_"pünktlich ist einfach,  *zu dem Zeitpunk*t*/ zum Termin*  da zu sein, *wann* man sich verabredet hat."_


Optimal ist der Satz mit "wann" natürlich nicht.


----------



## Gernot Back

JClaudeK said:


> "wann" kann man nicht durch _zu welchem Zeitpunkt ersetzen, _das stimmt, aber so klappt es:
> _"pünktlich ist einfach,  *zu dem Zeitpunk*t*/ zum Termin*  da zu sein, *wann* man sich verabredet hat."_
> 
> Optimal ist der Satz mit "wann" natürlich nicht.


Optimal wäre es mit den temporalen(!) Relativadverbien „wo“ und „da“ oder mit einem Relativpronomen in Verbindung mit der Präposition „zu“:

_Pünktlich ist einfach, _[_ zu dem Zeitpunkt | zu dem Termin _]_ da zu sein, _[_ *wo* | *da* | *zu dem* _]_ man sich verabredet hat._​


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich ist Kontext und Bedeutung entscheidend. Ohne Angaben dazu kann ich den Ausgangssatz nicht genügend analysieren, um zu sehen, welche der beiden Möglichkeiten gemeint ist.
Syntaktische Korrekturen können die Bedeutung verändern. Ohne diese sieht man wenigstens noch, dass es Probleme gibt.



JClaudeK said:


> "pünktlich ist einfach, *zu dem Zeitpunk*t*/ zum Termin* da zu sein, *wann* man sich verabredet hat."


_= "pünktlich ist einfach, *zu dem Zeitpunk*t*/ zum Termin* da zu sein, für den/zu dem (etc.) man sich verabredet hat." (See Gernot, #17)

Aber:
 pünktlich ist einfach dann da zu sein, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat.
= nicht wegzubleiben, wenn man sich verabredet hat. _
bzw.


Kajjo said:


> "auch da zu sein, wenn"



---
Hallo, elroy, kannst Du bitte etwas mehr Kontext geben, zum Beispiel genaue Betonung?

Es gibt einige, die den Satz für klar und verständlich halten, wenn syntaktisch falsch. Andere halten ihn für mehrdeutig.

Dass es umgangssprachlicher und vielleicht regionaler Stil ist, darüber sind wir uns, denke ich, einig.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Nein, auf keinen Fall, das wäre falsch. Es handelt sich schließlich um keinen Objekt- oder Subjektsatz (indirekter Fragesatz mit „wann“), sondern um einen Temporalsatz mit „dann“ als Korrelat im Matrixsatz.
> LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 3.6.3.3.1 Temporalsatz


Aber wir sind uns schon einig, das _wenn_ noch falscher wäre, oder? (Vergiss mal jetzt irgendwelche LEOs oder sonstwelche Formalismen) und höre mal nur auf deine Intuition.


----------



## Hutschi

Darüber sind wir uns nicht einig. Es hängt davon ab, was gemeint ist.

Vergleiche:

and punctual is simply to be there (at the agreed time) when (for which) you have made an appointment.
vs.
and punctual is simply to be there (at the agreed time) if you have made an appointment.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Darüber sind wir uns nicht einig. Es hängt davon ab, was gemeint ist.
> 
> Vergleiche:
> 
> and punctual is simply to be there (at the agreed time) when (for which) you have made an appointment.
> vs.
> and punctual is simply to be there (at the agreed time) if you have made an appointment.


Das wäre ja richtig, wenn der Satz (in etwa) so hieße: ... _pünktlich ist einfach auch *zum abgemachten Zeitpunkt* da zu sein, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat._

Vielleicht hat der Sprecher das auch tatsächlich so gemeint, aber das hat er eben nicht gesagt oder geschrieben. So, wie der Satz formuliert ist, bedeutet er, dass man _überhaupt irgendwann _da sein müsse, wenn man sich verabredet hat. Und diese Aussage ist pragmatisch (Kontext ist _wann_ und nicht_ ob_ man kommt) sinnlos.


----------



## Hutschi

"Zu dem abgemachten Zeitpunkt" war für mich pragmatisch klar.
Klar ist auch, dass der Satz in Standarddeutsch nicht regelkonform ist.


----------



## διαφορετικός

bearded said:


> Würde dieses 'wann' denn   ''wann immer'' bedeuten? Oder eine Art von indirekter Frage einleiten?
> Ich könnte beides nicht nachvollziehen.


Die Bedeutung ist ähnlich wie im folgenden Satz: "Ich weiss, wann du da sein solltest." Durch diese Analogie ist der "korrigierte" Satz für mich verständlich.
Die Syntax des Satzes ("dann, wann ...") ist aber ungewöhnlich, wie @Gernot Back erklärt hat ("wann" ist eigentlich kein "Relativ-Wort").



bearded said:


> Und ''wenn' als Wiedergabe von  ''zu welchem Zeitpunkt'' (Relativ- aber gleichzeitig Temporalausdruck) erscheint mir nicht falsch (vgl. _''an dem Tag, __wenn_  (= an welchem, versteht sich 'Tag') _wir uns treffen, will ich elegant gekleidet sein'')._


Im Nachhinein erschien mir "wenn" nicht mehr so ganz falsch bzw. unüblich, und dieses Beispiel klingt in meinen Ohren nicht schlecht - obschon "wenn" üblicherweise auch kein "Relativ-Wort" ist. Aber vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich als Schweizer an "wenn statt wann" gewöhnt bin ... ?



Hutschi said:


> pünktlich ist einfach dann da zu sein, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat.
> = nicht wegzubleiben, wenn man sich verabredet hat.


Ich finde diese Interpretation unwahrscheinlich, da ich nicht weiss, warum das Wort "dann" in diesem Fall da stehen würde (ich würde es weglassen).


----------



## Hutschi

Meine Interpretationen sind ohne genauen Kontext, insbesondere ohne Intonation und Betonung.
Ich weiß noch nicht, was falsch ist und was gemeint ist. Bitte deshalb meine Beiträge nicht mehr beachten, bis mehr Kontext da ist.

Dass prinzipiell gemeint ist, dass man zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt da ist, ist natürlich klar. 

Unklar ist nur, ob "wenn" eine Form von "wann" ist, die ich natürlich auch gut kenne, das gibt aber der Wortlaut nicht direkt her. Standarddeutsch ist es eher sogar ausgeschlossen.

Das sollte man aus der Intonation oder der zugrunde liegenden Mundart erkennen können.

Möglich wäre auch ein Fehler eines L1- oder L2-Sprechers. All das steckt im Kontext, den wir nicht kennen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Zu dem abgemachten Zeitpunkt" war für mich pragmatisch klar.


Aus dem transkribierten Text lässt sich eine solche Bedeutung nicht erschließen. Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit, dass es im gesprochenen Text anders ist. Es ist in allen Sprachen so, aber im Deutschen, finde ich, ganz besonders, sich durch die Betonung von Partikeln eine ganz andere Bedeutung ergeben kann, die schriftlich nicht darzustellen ist. Wenn dann besonders betont und von einer kurzen Pause gefolgt wird, kann es tatsächlich "zu dem Zeitpunkt" bedeuten.

@elroy : Könntest Du das Video teilen?


----------



## elroy

Ich hätte gedacht, der Kontext ist klar und eindeutig.

Wie in meinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben geht es darum, was es für einen bedeutet, "pünktlich" bzw. "unpünktlich" zu sein. Ab wie viele Minuten gilt man als unpünktlich? Muss man früh ankommen, um als pünktlich zu gelten? Es geht also darum, die Begriffe mit Zeitangaben zu konkretisieren.

Bei "unpünktlich" antwortet die Frau: Ab 10-15 Verspätung gilt man als unpünktlich.
Dementsprechend muss es logischerweise bei "pünktlich" um Minutenabweichungen von der verabredeten Zeit gehen. 

Es geht offenbar nicht darum, überhaupt einzutreffen. Auch mit einer Stunde Verspätung, was ja eindeutig als unpünktlich gilt, ist man ja schließlich eingetroffen. 

Und zu sagen, "pünktlich bedeutet pünktlich anzukommen" ist erstens tautologisch und zweitens nicht das, was sie gesagt hat. Sie hat das Wort "pünktlich" in ihrer Definition nicht wiederholt.

Für mich besteht also kein Zweifel, dass sich "dann" hier auf die vereinbarte Zeit bezieht. Und das würde ich mit "wann" beschreiben, nicht mit "wenn". 

_*Wann* habt ihr euch getroffen?
Ich weiß nicht, *wann* ihr euch getroffen habt.
15:00 ist, *wann* wir uns getroffen haben._
etc.

Hier jedenfalls das Video (es geht ab dem relevanten Satz los). (Ich fasse die Bitte von @berndf, das Video zu teilen, als Genehmigung für den Link auf). Sie macht eine deutliche Pause nach "auch dann da zu sein", vielleicht weil sie zwischen "wann" und "wenn" geschwankt hat? Die Antworten in diesem Thread lassen den Schluss zu, dass beide für viele Muttersprachler irgendwie nicht ganz befriedigend sind.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Hier jedenfalls das Video


Danke.

Genau das ist hier in der Tat der Fall:


berndf said:


> Wenn dann *besonders betont und von einer kurzen Pause gefolgt* wird, kann es tatsächlich "zu dem Zeitpunkt" bedeuten.


Damit ist es eindeutig und _wenn_ ist richtig. Das lässt sich, wie gesagt, schriftlich nicht abbilden.



elroy said:


> vielleicht weil sie zwischen "wann" und "wenn" geschwankt hat?


Nein, das muss so sein. Die Pause ist notwendig, um diese Bedeutung zu evozieren.


----------



## elroy

Ich sehe nach wie vor nicht, wie es in diesem Kontext etwas anderes hätte bedeuten können.



berndf said:


> wenn ist richtig.


Echt? "Zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn"?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich sehe nach wie vor nicht, wie es in diesem Kontext etwas anderes hätte bedeuten können.


Ich habe es nicht erfunden. Dies ist ein übliches prosodisches Muster um die Bedeutung bestimmter Partikel zu drehen. Dass ich es korrekt prognostiziert habe, ohne das Teil des Videos zuvor gesehen habe, sollte als Demonstration ausreichen.



elroy said:


> Echt? "Zu dem Zeitpunkt, wenn"?


Wie oben beschrieben:


berndf said:


> Das wäre ja richtig, wenn der Satz (in etwa) so hieße: ... _pünktlich ist einfach auch *zum abgemachten Zeitpunkt* da zu sein, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat._


Und


Hutschi said:


> "Zu dem abgemachten Zeitpunkt" war für mich pragmatisch klar.


Und


berndf said:


> Aus dem transkribierten Text lässt sich eine solche Bedeutung nicht erschließen. Es besteht aber die Möglichkeit, dass es im gesprochenen Text anders ist.


----------



## elroy

Oh, so when you wrote "zu *dem* Zeitpunkt," you meant "zum *abgemachten* Zeitpunkt"?  Was that a _Flüchtigkeitsfehler_, or can "zu *dem* Zeitpunkt" mean "zum *abgemachten* Zeitpunkt"?  I interpreted the former as being anticipatory: "zu dem Zeitpunkt, *der*...", "zu dem Zeitpunkt, *zu dem.*..", etc.  And in that case only "wann" would make sense to me.

I wasn't aware that "dann" could mean "zum *abgemachten* Zeitpunkt."  I'll admit I hadn't read all of the previous posts carefully.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I wasn't aware that "dann" could mean "zum *abgemachten* Zeitpunkt." I'll admit I hadn't read all of the previous posts carefully.


With appropriate stress, _dann_ can refer to a specific point in time as defined by prior context. In this case the context is being punctual and that is what Hutschi meant when he said


Hutschi said:


> "Zu dem abgemachten Zeitpunkt" war für mich pragmatisch klar.


The reason why _dann_ requires special stress is because it needs to be distinguish from dann as in _wenn xxx dann yyy_.



elroy said:


> Oh, so when you wrote "zu *dem* Zeitpunkt,"


That is again something which is clear in spoken but ambiguous in written language. In this case, _dem_ is a demonstrative pronoun and not an article and that changes the meaning significantly.


----------



## elroy

Okay, I get it now.  "dann" and "zu dem Zeitpunkt" seem to be shortcuts German can take in this case based on the context.  In English I don't think either "then" or "at that time" would be possible in this context.

By the way, the English translation in the subtitles, "punctual is then just being there when you've arranged to meet," is not only grammatically flawed but also fails to express the meaning and is semantically nonsensical; it's saying:


berndf said:


> dass man _überhaupt irgendwann _da sein müsse, wenn man sich verabredet hat. Und diese Aussage ist pragmatisch (Kontext ist _wann_ und nicht_ ob_ man kommt) sinnlos.



(The Easy German channel subtitles often leave much to be desired.)

Thank you all!


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Okay, I get it now. "dann" and "zu dem Zeitpunkt" seem to be shortcuts German can take in this case based on the context.


Exactly.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> The reason why _dann_ requires special stress is because it needs to be distinguish from dann as in _wenn xxx dann yyy_.


Du meinst damit, dass im Originalsatz "dann" als Korrelat einen Komplementsatz ankündigt, oder?

Ich wusste, dass "dann" diese Funktion in diesem Satz hat, bevor die Aussprache des Satzes auch nur erwähnt wurde. (Genauer: Ich konnte mir, wenigstens auf Anhieb, die Funktion von "dann" nicht anders erklären.) Und ich glaube, die meisten anderen wussten es auch. Komischerweise kam uns trotzdem "wenn" falsch vor ... warum nur?


----------



## elroy

I think @berndf is saying that it's not an anticipatory "dann" introducing an adverbial complement.



διαφορετικός said:


> Ich konnte mir, wenigstens auf Anhieb, die Funktion von "dann" nicht anders erklären.


Same.  That's why I said:


elroy said:


> Ich sehe nach wie vor nicht, wie es in diesem Kontext etwas anderes hätte bedeuten können.



But when I said that I had misunderstood what @berndf was saying.

Here's how @berndf is analyzing it:

_Ab zehn Minuten Verspätung ist jemand unpünktlich, oder Viertelstunde so, und pünktlich ist einfach *dann* da zu sein, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat.
=
Ab zehn Minuten Verspätung ist jemand unpünktlich, oder Viertelstunde so, und pünktlich ist einfach *zum verabredeten Zeitpunkt *da zu sein, *falls* man sich verabredet hat._

with "dann" as a contextually motivated substitute for "at the agreed-upon time."


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> The reason why _dann_ requires special stress is because it needs to be distinguish from dann as in _wenn xxx dann yyy_.


Mir hilft das Video überhaupt nicht beim Verständnis des Originaltextes als "wenn = falls" - im Gegenteil, ich verstehe immer noch das Korrelat. Helfen würde mir, wenn tatsächlich "falls" gemeint ist, eine deutliche Pause vor "wenn", die sich schriftlich als Gedankenstrich (statt Komma) darstellen liesse. Ebenfalls ein Hinweis (in dieselbe Richtung) wäre es für mich, wenn "dann" völlig unbetont wäre. Ist es aber nicht. (Zudem müsste der Nebensatz "wenn ..." anders betont sein.)


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ab zehn Minuten Verspätung ist jemand unpünktlich, oder Viertelstunde so, und pünktlich ist einfach *dann* da zu sein, *wenn* man sich verabredet hat.
> =
> _Ab zehn Minuten Verspätung ist jemand unpünktlich, oder Viertelstunde so, und pünktlich ist einfach *zum verabredeten Zeitpunkt *da zu sein, *falls* man sich verabredet hat._


Meiner Meinung nach ergibt der Satz mit "falls" keinen Sinn.
"pünktlich ist einfach *zum verabredeten Zeitpunkt *da zu sein." , *falls* man sich *verabredet* hat.

Nur wenn man verabredet ist/ einen gewissen Zeitpunkt ausgemacht hat, kann man (un)pünktlich sein, sonst nicht.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Mir hilft das Video überhaupt nicht beim Verständnis des Originaltextes als "wenn = falls" - im Gegenteil, ich verstehe immer noch das Korrelat. Helfen würde mir, wenn tatsächlich "falls" gemeint ist, eine deutliche Pause vor "wenn", die sich schriftlich als Gedankenstrich (statt Komma) darstellen liesse. Ebenfalls ein Hinweis (in dieselbe Richtung) wäre es für mich, wenn "dann" völlig unbetont wäre. Ist es aber nicht. (Zudem müsste der Nebensatz "wenn ..." anders betont sein.)


Das wundert mich nicht besonders. Schweizer und deutsche Umgangssprache sind prosodisch sehr unterschiedlich und Deutsche und Schweizer benutzen Abtönungspartikel sehr unterschiedlich. In Schrift- bzw. Standardsprache spielt das keine Rolle aber in Umgangssprache schon. Es hat eine ganze Weile gedauert, bis ich Schweizer umgangssprachlicher Verwendung von Adverben verstehen konnte und es bereitet mir manchmal immer noch Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ich kann natürlich nicht ausschliessen, dass ich die Frau im Video falsch verstehe aufgrund von regional unterschiedlichen Betonungsgewohnheiten u.ä., andererseits kommt mir die Sprachmelodie im betreffenden Ausschnitt vertraut vor und passt genau zu dem, was ich verstehe. Aber das geht uns wohl beiden so, @berndf.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Nur wenn man verabredet ist/ einen gewissen Zeitpunkt ausgemacht hat, kann man (un)pünktlich sein, sonst nicht.


Richtig. Und falls man sich verabredet hat, muss man, um pünktlich zu sein, zum verabredeten Zeitpunkt eintreffen. Das ergibt für mich schon Sinn.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> zum verabredeten Zeitpunkt


Bedeutet ''dann'' laut dieser (Deiner und berndfs)  Interpretation  nicht schon ''zum verabredeten Zeitpunkt''? Wenn dem so ist, so stellt der Satz ''falls man sich verabredet hat'' mMn eine unnötige bzw. sinnlose Wiederholung dar. Ich denke, das hat auch JClaudeK so gemeint.


----------



## berndf

In der Interpretation _wenn=falls _wäre der Bedingungssatz tatsächlich überflüssig. In der Bedeutung _wenn=wann immer _ist er aber sehr wohl sinnvoll.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> In der Bedeutung _wenn=wann immer _ist er aber sehr wohl sinnvoll.


Würde laut dieser Deutung der Satz ''wenn man sich verabredet hat''
_auf welchen Zeitpunkt auch immer man sich verabredet hat_
 bedeuten?


----------



## elroy

I don’t know how many shortcuts German can take, but at least in English it would be not only not redundant but necessary.

*Being punctual means being there at the agreed-upon time.* 
>>> What agreed-upon time? 🤔🤔

*Being punctual means being there at the agreed-upon time if you’ve made plans with someone (to meet at a specific time). *
>>> The conditional sentence is needed to contextualize *the* agreed-upon time.

So my English-thinking brain tells me the “falls” clause is not redundant, and in fact necessary.  But perhaps German works differently here.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Würde laut dieser Deutung der Satz ''wenn man sich verabredet hat''
> _auf welchen Zeitpunkt auch immer man sich verabredet hat_
> bedeuten?


_Wenn=wann *immer*:_ Wenn man sich verabredet hat, soll man *immer* pünktlich sein und nicht nur manchmal.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> at least in English it would be not only not redundant but necessary.
> 
> *Being punctual means being there at the agreed-upon time.*
> >>> What agreed-upon time? 🤔🤔


Ich finde, auf Deutsch kann man problemlos sagen:
"Pünktlich zu sein bedeutet, zur vereinbarten Zeit da zu sein."


----------



## elroy

Thinking about it a bit more, the conditional sentence may not be strictly _necessary_ in English, but it would certainly be perfectly idiomatic, ordinary, and unremarkable -- not "sinnlos" in the least.  I would have thought the same was the case in German.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> not "sinnlos" in the least





elroy said:


> Being punctual means being there at the agreed-upon time if you’ve made plans with someone (to meet at a specific time).


"Pünktlich zu sein bedeutet, zur verabredeten Zeit da zu sein, wenn man sich verabredet hat."
Der letzte Teilsatz kann auch auf Deutsch das Verständnis erleichtern. (PS: Durch die Wiederholung von "verabredet" klingt es komisch, man würde meist versuchen, die Wiederholung zu vermeiden.)
In diesem Sinn muss ich meine Zustimmung zu #37 zurückziehen.
Nur wenn man "zur verabredeten Zeit" mit "dann" ersetzt, wird der Satz seltsam. Denn falls mit "dann" "zur verabredeten Zeit" gemeint ist, muss von der Verabredung schon vorher die Rede gewesen sein, denn sonst würde man "dann" wohl nicht verstehen. Und damit würde der letzte Teilsatz doch sinnlos (weil keine neue Information enthalten wäre).

PS: Beispiel: "Pünktlichkeit ist wichtig, wenn man vereinbart hat, sich an einem bestimmten Ort zu einer bestimmten Zeit zu treffen. Pünktlichkeit bedeutet, dann da zu sein, falls man sich verabredet hat." (In diesem Beispiel wäre auch mit "zum vereinbarten Zeitpunkt" statt "dann" der letzte Teilsatz sinnlos, aus demselben Grund.)


----------



## Gernot Back

bearded said:


> Würde laut dieser Deutung der Satz ''wenn man sich verabredet hat''
> _auf welchen Zeitpunkt auch immer man sich verabredet hat_
> bedeuten?


Deine Frage ist berechtigt: Ein mit „Wann auch immer“ eingeleiteter Nebensatz ist klar ein *Temporal*satz; bei einem mit „wenn“ eingeleiteten Satz bestehen da hingegen Zweifel! Man denkt dabei zuerst an einen *Konditional*satz mit „wenn“.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Deine Frage ist berechtigt: Ein mit „Wann auch immer“ eingeleiteter Nebensatz ist klar ein *Temporal*satz; bei einem mit „wenn“ eingeleiteten Satz bestehen da hingegen Zweifel! Man denkt dabei zuerst an einen *Konditional*satz mit „wenn“.


Es liegt in der Natur der Bedeutung _wenn=wann immer_, dass die Semantiken von _Temporalsatz_ und _Konditionalsatz_ zusammen fallen.


----------

